# ¿Cómo soluciono el zumbido de un transformador?



## dolfy (Oct 31, 2009)

tenemos un transformador trifasico 380 V bastante grande. la cosa es que emite un zumbido bastante molesto .

a que se puede debe este zumbido en el trasformador y como se puede evitar o minimizar???


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 31, 2009)

Eso debe ser porque las laminillas del transformador vibran con los 50Hz de la red, y no creo que haya forma de solucionarlo.

Si es así, me gustaría saberlo a mi también

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2009)

Lo veo dificil, hasta los transformadores bañados en aceite zumban y fuerte.


----------



## xavirom (Oct 31, 2009)

Dolfy, se puede deber a dos cosas, una es que como dijeron más arriba, vibren las láminas que conforman el núcleo, si este es el caso, deberías aflojar los soportes, echarle barníz aislante y luego volver a apretar, en ocasiones es necesario colocar unas cuñas entre la parte interior de la bobina y el núcleo de manera de apretar el centro de las chapas, las cuñas las podés comprar en lugares en donde vendan materiales para bobinados, puede ser tiras de fieltro de vidrio, nomex, etc, depende mucho de la temperatura de trabajo del transformador y el otro tema por el que pueda zumbar, es que si utiliza una inducción muy alta ese ruido es inevitable, si está montado sobre una chapa, podes levantarlo y colocar debajo algún sellador de siliconas para alta temperatura, algo ayuda, no mucho.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 1, 2009)

Sería interesante conocer la intensidad

saludos


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola Dolfy, me ha pasado que las vibraciones que producen zumbidos se debian a un montaje sobre un chasis flojo o a cercanias de partes metalicas flojas cerca del transformador, creo que primero deberias localizar el origen del zumbido, suele ser de tipo mecanico mas que electronico, ademas fijate si toman temperatura las chapas del transformador, si es asi ya lo localizaste . Prueba loque te recomendo *xavirom* del barniz y las cuñas.

Suerte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

el zumbido es electromagnético y se debe a las corrientes de fugas que se inducen en el núcleo...cuanto mas zumbe peor es el rendimiento del trafo.

saludos.


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 1, 2009)

Eso....eso.... chapas flojas vibran como un timbre y producen el Zumbido , termina siendo un problema de solucion mecanica, se puede deber a que el trafo no esta convenientemente , o no esta directamente barnizado. Y lo he solucionado con aplicacion de barniz pero con el trafo en caliente (temperatura de trabajo) sumergiendolo en barniz aislante previamente calentado a ¨baño Maria¨. Atensión con el fuego y las temperaturas del barniz que es combustible.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 1, 2009)

Seguramente, apretándolo todo, y con el barniz, el sonido mengue,
pero es casi imposible que desaparezca

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 1, 2009)

miren yo tengo un trfo de 200v 50hz a 12 1A y zumba pero le pongo un capacitor electrolitico de 4700 micro faradios y deja de hacerlo,
el capacitor lo uso de filtro.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 2, 2009)

gc_tc dijo:


> miren yo tengo un trfo de 200v 50hz a 12 1A y zumba pero le pongo un capacitor electrolitico de 4700 micro faradios y deja de hacerlo,
> el capacitor lo uso de filtro.


 
¿el condensador electrolitico aun vive? Lo normal es que si lo conestas a una tension alterna explote como un petardo.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 2, 2009)

ahhh me olvide que primero la retificaba enrealidad el capacitor lo uso para sacar el riple osea como filtro


----------



## exe919 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola Buenas noches, les hago una consulta, me hallo en una situacion similar, tengo un trafo de 220--110v bastante viejo (minimo20 años) zumba muchisimo, tiene bastante dañado elbarniz de las laminas y es la razon por la que zumba.
eh tratado de conseguir el barniz dielectrico pero no se consigue donde vivo.
hay alguna otro procedimiento o barniz quepueda servir?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 9, 2013)

Estimado exe919,tienes que fijarte en un tema similar que este en actividad,este esta muerto desde el 2009.
1:ajusta de nuevo los tornillos,y/ bulones.-
2:calienta el trafo con corriente hasta que levante temperatura,y evapore la humedad,lo desconectas y lo sumerges en barniz aislante para bobinados,hasta que no burbujee mas,los sacas y dejas secar;no hay otro metodo.-
En tu zona,por ejemplo en la ciudad Neuquen,puedes conseguirlo en cualquier casa de venta de articulos para bobinados,te recomiendo el de secado rapido al aire 5 minutos.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## pigma (Mar 10, 2013)

Pues todos los transformadores zumban aun los que estan en perfecto estado, habria que ver si es normal el ruido que tienes (tal vez es demasiado grande el transformador) o si estan sueltas las laminas o tambien donde se monta le puede servir como resonancia. Lo ideal es montarlo en algun lugar donde no se preste a vibraciones que amplifique el zumbido.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 11, 2013)

No estoy de acuerdo a que todos los transformadores zumban,si el transformador es calculado y construido como debe ser, no debe ser perceptible el zumbido aun colocando el oido cerca.-
Lo que sucede,es que la mayoria de los transformadores comerciales estan calculados y construidos al limite,por eso zumban,y hay algunos que lo hacen hasta en vacio.-
He construido transformadores hasta 10 Kva ,y no zumban,aun bajo carga,todo depende de el calculo y la calidad del transformador.-Fijate que hay grandes transformadres de distribucion que no zumban,solo lo hacen cuando estan con sobrecarga.-
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## exe919 (Mar 11, 2013)

El trafo es viejo, las laminas  no estan en buen estado, se salto el barniz y tiene en algunas partes un poco de luz.
el zumbido no es normal, ya que pude sacarlo por un tiempo ajustanto los tornillos. lo que deberia hacer es desarmar acondicionar y volver a armar, el tema es que no tengo y no consigo en neuquen barniz dielectrico.
cabe mencionar que el trafo calienta bastante ( no se si es  normal o no)
pero funciona a la perfeccion, tira 110v a 7 amp


----------



## opamp (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola exe, una solución es reemplazar el barniz dielectrico por resina , como la que se utiliza en el trabajo con fibra de vidrio.
Como te indican arriba, en primer lugar, limpialo con limpiador electrónico o alcohol isopropílico o un producto derivado de la bencina, deja que se evapore y sometelo a 110ºC para que evapore la humedad, ajustale los pernos y el carrete y  DESPUES de todo esto sumergir en la resina(diluída, para que penetre entre las láminas y el bobinado, puedes repetir la inmersión dos a tres veces si tienes una lámpara colócala para facilitar el secado y mejorar el recocido ).


----------

